# Old Lang 84D Refurbished



## jcam222 (Mar 14, 2022)

Many of you know I got this old style 84D in Nov 2020. Paid $2000 and thought it was a 60 only to learn it was bigger lol. Finally started cooking on it on the spring of 2021 and fell in love with cooking on it.  Decided to give it a facelift. Here it is at the place I bought it. Quite a bit of surface rust is all I knew at the time. Later learned it had about a half inch gap in the diverter plate at the firebox. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 Sent it out to have the diverter plate patched, completely blasted and painted. Here it is after sandblasting 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here is the finished product. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 I treated her to a new set of chrome wheels, just seemed right lol. The guy also fabbed me a missing damper wheel and new fire grate as well. I’m all in on this at $3950 between purchase price and facelift and couldn’t  be happier. I need to fire it up this weekend to bake the paint for awhile. It’s triple coated with Rustoleum High Temp BBQ and Grill paint.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 14, 2022)

Thing of Beauty!  Nice Job.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 14, 2022)

Wow, awesome device.  Are you cooking for all of us here at SMF?


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 14, 2022)

Great move Jeff, always enthralled by the cooks you post, looking forward to the next one! RAY


----------



## negolien (Mar 14, 2022)

That's freaking amazing my friend. TY for sharing


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 14, 2022)

Jeff that is the identical smoker I have but yours certainly looks a whole lot better than mine. I had to repair the plate at the firebox on mine to and it wasn't any fun. That thing looks brand new


----------



## radioguy (Mar 14, 2022)

Looking great now to get it a bit dirty.  Good call !

RG


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 14, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Jeff that is the identical smoker I have but yours certainly looks a whole lot better than mine. I had to repair the plate at the firebox on mine to and it wasn't any fun. That thing looks brand new


The guy that did it is a whole lot smaller than me. He said he ended up cutting out the slide channel for the upper rack and climbing in to do the work. Told me he smelled like giant bacon after haha.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 14, 2022)

HECK YEAH, Jeff!! Show us what you got there brother...


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 14, 2022)

Wow! What an incredible find and great deal! I’m excited for you! Looks incredible!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 14, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> The guy that did it is a whole lot smaller than me. He said he ended up cutting out the slide channel for the upper rack and climbing in to do the work. Told me he smelled like giant bacon after haha.



Yes sir that was about the way I did it as well but didn't have to cut the rail I have long arms. DId he tell you he about fell into the smoker before he got in at 6' 3 and 300 lbs I wasn't fitting inside lol. I put on a set of disposable coveralls before I started thankfully it was a cool day. Thank goodness for doors on both sides I had a friend pass me the tool I needed at the time I needed it like the grinder, vacuum hose, welding stuff, When he wasn't laughing his a$$ off he did take some pics but I later got his phone and deleted them before he sent them to very many of our friends  He and the ones he sent pics to still tease me about stuffing 15 lbs of sh** into a 10 lb sack.


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 15, 2022)

That definitely looks like a labor of love!  You did a great job!


----------



## xray (Mar 15, 2022)

She’s a beaut, Jeff!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 15, 2022)

Hell yeah Jeff that is a thing of beauty! Guy did a great job! You are going to have to tell your wife to park her car on the street that bad boy needs a home in the garage. 

You couldn't pony up for the chrome spinners?


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 15, 2022)

It looks fantastic!!.. Looks like they did a quality job for you on it.. The wheels look great too!!
Your neighbors are gonna thinkbyou went out and baught a new one!!


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 15, 2022)

Cleaned up nicely.
Ready to take to your school fundraising swaray (sic)?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 15, 2022)

That looks awesome Jeff! Are your neighbors lined up outside with hunks of meat yet?

Ryan


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 15, 2022)

She is a beauty! Bet she cooks a mean brisket ... or a dozen.


----------



## phatbac (Mar 15, 2022)

Great looking smoker! 

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Steve H (Mar 15, 2022)

Dead sexy rig Jeff!!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 15, 2022)

Nice UNIT.


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 15, 2022)

Congrats on the refurb, that is a nice cooker!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2022)

Awesome job Jeff!
When I saw the photo of the original, I had no idea you could make it look like new!
Maybe you should get into the restoration business. I’m sure you could double your money on the 84.
Al


----------



## zwiller (Mar 15, 2022)

NICE.  Kinda funny but I think it looked fine and MUCH better than smokers I see around here.  Looks new now.  You going pro?


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 15, 2022)

Absolutely fantastic Jeff!! You know I've been waiting a long time to see these pics and it was well worth the wait. A beautiful brand new smoker. Now maybe it's time to think about retirement and using the Lang for what you originally bought it for   Hell, I'll drive up on the weekends and help out. Only payment required is dinner if there's any left 

Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Beautiful plate Jeff. You nailed the doneness on that tenderloin. Hell of a good job bud





Sowsage said:


> I have to agree with Jake ....doneness is spot on!!!... All those flavors had to be fantastic!! Nice work Jeff!





BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Thing of Beauty!  Nice Job.





Nefarious said:


> Wow, awesome device.  Are you cooking for all of us here at SMF?





sawhorseray said:


> Great move Jeff, always enthralled by the cooks you post, looking forward to the next one! RAY





negolien said:


> That's freaking amazing my friend. TY for sharing





pineywoods said:


> Jeff that is the identical smoker I have but yours certainly looks a whole lot better than mine. I had to repair the plate at the firebox on mine to and it wasn't any fun. That thing looks brand new





radioguy said:


> Looking great now to get it a bit dirty.  Good call !
> 
> RG





GonnaSmoke said:


> HECK YEAH, Jeff!! Show us what you got there brother...





bauchjw said:


> Wow! What an incredible find and great deal! I’m excited for you! Looks incredible!





uncle eddie said:


> That definitely looks like a labor of love!  You did a great job!





xray said:


> She’s a beaut, Jeff!





SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 529034
> 
> 
> Hell yeah Jeff that is a thing of beauty! Guy did a great job! You are going to have to tell your wife to park her car on the street that bad boy needs a home in the garage.
> ...





Sowsage said:


> It looks fantastic!!.. Looks like they did a quality job for you on it.. The wheels look great too!!
> Your neighbors are gonna thinkbyou went out and baught a new one!!





SmokinGame said:


> She is a beauty! Bet she cooks a mean brisket ... or a dozen.





phatbac said:


> Great looking smoker!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)





Steve H said:


> Dead sexy rig Jeff!!





yankee2bbq said:


> Nice UNIT.





civilsmoker said:


> Congrats on the refurb, that is a nice cooker!


Thanks guys. I am super pleased with it. It will last my lifetime and another one or two lol.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 15, 2022)

zwiller said:


> NICE.  Kinda funny but I think it looked fine and MUCH better than smokers I see around here.  Looks new now.  You going pro?


Not just yet but the time will come


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 15, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Absolutely fantastic Jeff!! You know I've been waiting a long time to see these pics and it was well worth the wait. A beautiful brand new smoker. Now maybe it's time to think about retirement and using the Lang for what you originally bought it for   Hell, I'll drive up on the weekends and help out. Only payment required is dinner if there's any left
> 
> Robert


Trust me, it’s a daily battle inside my head haha


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 15, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome job Jeff!
> When I saw the photo of the original, I had no idea you could make it look like new!
> Maybe you should get into the restoration business. I’m sure you could double your money on the 84.
> Al


Credit all goes to the guy I had do it here locally. He did the entire refurb for $1500. Trust me I’m on the lookout for deals to flip. He made it clear he’d love to make money doing more of them.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 15, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 529034
> 
> 
> Hell yeah Jeff that is a thing of beauty! Guy did a great job! You are going to have to tell your wife to park her car on the street that bad boy needs a home in the garage.
> ...





Sowsage said:


> It looks fantastic!!.. Looks like they did a quality job for you on it.. The wheels look great too!!
> Your neighbors are gonna thinkbyou went out and baught a new one!!


 Lol grabbed these wheels on Amazon! Crazy what you can buy there. 


Brokenhandle said:


> That looks awesome Jeff! Are your neighbors lined up outside with hunks of meat yet?
> 
> Ryan


 Funny you ask that, run into my neighbor at the barbershop today. Him - “man that smoker looks great! Think maybe I could throw some meat in it sometime when you cook and get a few pointers?”  Heck yea always happy to help out.


----------

